# Thorn Raven Tour 562L touring bike



## spoof (11 Feb 2019)

Hello forum,

Looking to buy a Thorn Raven Tour touring bicycle 562L frame size will be right fit for me.
Get in touch if you fancy a change and want to sell yours as am able to travel and collect with cash. Any colour considered but after one preferably in best condition possible. Let me know what you got.

Thanks
Kyle


----------

